# My first Colnago - C50 in PR38



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

frameset NOS, consider myself lucky to have found a C50 in PR38.
well, technically this is my second Colnago, the first being the C40HP which I didn't have the chance to built up..and has since been sold.

here's the final built list.

1. Colnago C50 - PR38, size 52/ 53.1cm horizontal top tube / Star Carbon fork (yr 2006)
2. Campagnolo SR 2011 groupset
3. Selle Italia Flite Carbonio Saddle
4. Colnago 28mm seatpost by WR Compositi (prefer this compared to the new 28mm by FSA - Colnago)
5. ITM Millienium Strada (shallow bars??) in 42cm end to end.
6. ITM Millenium Carbon 110mm stem/25.4mm 
7. Chris King sotte voce 1 1/8inch/ black
8. Elite cage
9. Look Keo HM Ti pedals (2005/06)
10. Ciamillo Negative GSL in black
11. LW Std Gen III tubulars
12. Carbon Ti skewers in red
13. Cateye Strada Wireless

Total weight: 14.57lbs / 6610 grams

Frameset/fork/seatpost


28mm FSA seatpost, which came with the frameset


Final built-up



Cheers!


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: Although I don't like the profile of the new Flite, I must say this is perfect!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@plussa,

thanks  

Flite with be replace with SLR C64 and the ITM carbon millenium stem will be replace with an ITM - Colnago stem in 100mm. 
should be arriving within the next 1-2 weeks. 

cheers!


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Great looking bike, congrats.


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Wow*

You've got every right to be proud of that machine. Molto bella!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Definitely a nice bike. Hopefully, you can find somewhere to store it in Japan. Sorry to hear that the C40 had to go, but I figured that was going to be the result. I really like my C50 the best out of all my bikes, but other bikes also have a little place in my heart. There are a couple that I would prefer to get rid of though.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Gorgeous Bike! The World Champion graphics is what Colnago is all about.
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice looking bike in all the right ways.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Bellissima*

Welcome to the C50 club......personally one of my favorite rides


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

FrenchNago said:


> Welcome to the C50 club......personally one of my favorite rides


Hey Frenchy,
I saw your classified ad on the C40. Wish it was a size 55!!! I see you normally ride a 55?? That is my regular size for Colnagos. You like the C50 better than your 55cm C40?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Frenchy,
> I saw your classified ad on the C40. Wish it was a size 55!!! I see you normally ride a 55?? That is my regular size for Colnagos. You like the C50 better than your 55cm C40?


I was really lucky on that one and stumbled on a C50 when looking for a Star fork.....and it was a great color, just my size, and in great condition..........what a bike, the logical evolution of the C40 even though climbing with the C40 is more lively.

As for the C40 pre b-stay: it is an incredible bike, fantastic climber, incredibly versatile frame but with a little more "give" than the C50 (the reason I like the C50 better) I love the color, too bad that frame is a 57 or it was keeps.........and start a collection.......


----------



## pablotn (Oct 11, 2008)

Holy cow! That is a gorgeous bike. The black sems to highlight this bike very well.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@pablotn,

thanks. yes, the black seems to be the way to go especially with the mostly white frameset/fork.

i've seen a couple of Colnago PR38, with white saddle and bartape (and with white Cinelli RAM). seems too "whiteish" to me and not able to highlight the components well enough.

cheers!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> Definitely a nice bike. Hopefully, you can find somewhere to store it in Japan.


the C50 is just sitting next to arch rival TIME VXRS ULTEAM and old time classic Merckx MXL.. 

cheers!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

@maverick:

personally i'd keep that flite........it is the best after 140++ kms on it on the c50, just get it in team issue


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Beautiful bike...enjoy the ride !


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

FrenchNago said:


> @maverick:
> 
> personally i'd keep that flite........it is the best after 140++ kms on it on the c50, just get it in team issue


i have to agree with your statement  

as a matter of fact, i have two Flite Carbonio (not accounting an AX Phoenix, and the original Concor Carbonio).
i would say Flite is the most versatile amongst all saddles, tough, reasonably light @ approx 160gm, AX is a weightweenie's dream @ 62gms but extremely fragile - obviously)

the SLR C64 is merely for the bling factor (possibly only for rides below 50km )
another point is due to the lower stack height of the SLR, the seatpost can be raised higher as well.

cheers!


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

update pics with new C64 saddle. 
88 grams to be exact.

front end/cockpit








side view 


cheers.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice. I had the C64 on my C50, and while it looked great, it did not agree with my butt. Neither did the Prologo C.One30. Sold both of those saddles on e-bay and went with a Fizik Arione CX carbon braided. Might eventually go to the Fizik full carbon saddle, but we shall see.

Awesome looking bike.

On another note, aren't you in Japan? If so, how are things going over there? I wish you guys the best.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Maverick said:


> update pics with new C64 saddle.
> 88 grams to be exact.
> 
> front end/cockpit
> ...


yeah even better...............what's with the butt though???


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that saddle looks painful 

With that saddle you save 120 grams maybe, but at the same time maybe you have to wear thicker padded shorts, or endure much more pressure on your sit bones or perineal area ?

however, I always advice here that proper sitting on the saddle is the most important and effective way to improve your comfort and performance at the same time, and then you could ride on any kind of saddle, that is not easy if you don't have trained to have a flexible enough back.


By proper sitting, I mean, placing your seat bones on the right place and set your lower back as perpendicular to the saddle as possible and then bending the back, ( look at Alessandro Ballan for a good example ) this as oposed to sitting and hinging the body at the hips and then pressing your perineal area into the saddle.

me I prefer the SLK, it is flat, has the right width, has some cushioning ( due to the rail design and padding ) and is light enough.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice one!*

I guess I missed this with all that's happening near you. Yeah, figure the C40 would go. Great looking ride. Where did you source it? Take care and stay inside for a while.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*thanks for the well wishes guys..*

boneman,

you're the first RBR member to send me a personal PM asking me about my condition. thanking you for the kind thoughts!

FrenchNago, Salsa,

saddle looks painful but surprisingly comfortable so far. did 50km on Sunday with the Giordana Laser regular bib shorts, no issues. 

Fabsroman,

yes, i'm in Tokyo, Japan.
5minutes right after i took the bike pictures, a magnitude 6 earthquake strike Tokyo again  . approx 10.35pm last night. 
another quake hit Tokyo today at 12.50pm just after lunch. 
lots of aftershocks, and the nuclear issues are not looking good either.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> that saddle looks painful
> 
> With that saddle you save 120 grams maybe, but at the same time maybe you have to wear thicker padded shorts, or endure much more pressure on your sit bones or perineal area ?
> 
> ...


Yep, the C.One30 as killing me when I rode it. I did all of 20 miles on it and my calves were cramping from continually having pressure on the pedals, even while they weren't rotating, so that I could keep my rear off the saddle. It was a pathetic 20 miles.

I also agree with you about proper position on the bike. However, not everybody's sit bones are the same size, so not every saddle will work for everybody. The Fizik Ariones just feel like they aren't even there when I ride them, and that is why I am thinking about going with one of their carbon saddles. Thing is they also cost close to $400.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Maverick said:


> boneman,
> 
> you're the first RBR member to send me a personal PM asking me about my condition. thanking you for the kind thoughts!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the aftershocks. I hope you guys get through this without much more trouble and recover quickly.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*It's not great*

Currently im'ing a bunch of friends and co-workers in Tokyo. Pretty nerve wracking and tension has been increasing since it began. Some have just gone into a complete funk. I don't trust Tepco, I mean they've been fined for coverups in the past and the link between Tepco and the government's historically strong. I wish Naoto Kan would be more forceful. You know it's tough when the Emperor does a video message. Hang in there, it's still got a long way to go...Check the wind direction from Fukushima before you go ride that beauty. It's an awesome machine, my size too!



Maverick said:


> boneman,
> 
> you're the first RBR member to send me a personal PM asking me about my condition. thanking you for the kind thoughts!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

boneman,
PM sent and inbox deleted :blush2: 
yes, agree about Tepco..did the Emperor of Japan actually posted a video? 

fabsroman,
frankly, i'm more concern about the nuclear fallout rather than the aftershocks/quakes :cryin: 

hope things recover soon, looking forward to the Sunday ride!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*here's a link to the nhk english site*

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/index.html




Maverick said:


> boneman,
> PM sent and inbox deleted :blush2:
> yes, agree about Tepco..did the Emperor of Japan actually posted a video?
> 
> ...


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Maverick said:


> boneman,
> 
> you're the first RBR member to send me a personal PM asking me about my condition. thanking you for the kind thoughts!
> 
> ...


Take care not to swerve off the road when the road gets shaky and take care of yourself.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

boneman,

thanks for the link. PM sent. 

FrenchNago,

thanks for the advice 
will do so!

i will post a pic of the bike with low profile wheelset (Hyperons) later on.

cheers!


----------



## fumbz (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi. How much did you get this frame? And where did you purchase it?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@fumbz,
first post @ RBR??  

********************************* 
as mentioned, here are pics with a low profile wheelset.



top view


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

As said previously.........very - nice - bike:blush2:


----------



## fumbz (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes it is my 1st post. I like your bike so much. I want to have one also.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

I have been looking at a few used C-50's. I've gotta ask, how much was the frame fork post?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

price is definitely not cheap


----------

